# Too Cold To Do Much Outside



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Only got Dale cut this afternoon. Only 54 and breezy out here BRRR 

Not thrilled with the signature portion but without making it too big, (the sign) for what it's for, it's the best I could do... especially with cold fimmies


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nicely done, Barb, with or without cold fingers. Don't forget to show the us the final when it's finished.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

54° F? Picnic weather!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I will Oliver. But something has gone wrong with my scrollsaw. It's bouncing and I need to find out why. The table shakes so bad I can't cut a straight line


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> I will Oliver. But something has gone wrong with my scrollsaw. It's bouncing and I need to find out why. * The table shakes so bad I can't cut a straight line*


For me, it is usually low blood sugar.:surprise: 
The table ain't shakin', I am! :frown:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

schnewj said:


> 54° F? Picnic weather!


LOL to you down there in Floridaland, 54 is definitely arctic weather Bill lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

55F right now...Tee shirt weather if you're working; not so much if you're sitting in the shade.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> 55F right now...Tee shirt weather if you're working; not so much if you're sitting in the shade.


Exactly. And I was sitting at the table. It's the wind that got me. Ken got the sanding on The others done while I cut Dale. Getting a hat rack together right now to transfer to wood as Ken conditions the wood on those he sanded for stain. I have one that I have GOT to get done


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like it...

a lot...
don't sweat the small stuff...
this is winter...

.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> LOL to you down there in Floridaland, 54 is definitely arctic weather Bill lol


Nope! Where I grew up we used to fight with some place out in North Dakota for the coldest winter temps. To me 54° IS picnic weather. If my circumstances were different I would be someplace a little cooler. I'm plain fed up with heat and humidity.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> 55F right now...Tee shirt weather if you're working; not so much if you're sitting in the shade.


Perfect!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Perfect!


is 15° like it is now...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> 55F right now...Tee shirt weather if you're working; not so much if you're sitting in the shade.


well at least it's a start...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> I will Oliver. But something has gone wrong with my scrollsaw. It's bouncing and I need to find out why. The table shakes so bad I can't cut a straight line


My scroll saw was doing that recently, I have a DeWalt and I had forgot to put enough tension on the blade when I changed my cut, and the bottom blade clamp was hitting the bottom side of the table.
Herb


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

It's just a crisp fall morning here in Wyoming a nice 34 degrees.

CAD-Man


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking good Barb. Nice clean edges. I'm looking forward to seeing more of it.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

54 degrees? That's not cold, that is merely a cool temperature. Minus 54 degrees is cold. :yes2:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice sign. Found something interesting on scroll saw shakes...

"To dampen the vibrations, strap a sandbag onto the saw, as shown, using cable ties. When I need to use the saw, I roll it onto a floor mat. This further reduces vibration. Plus, the additional weight sinks the wheels into the mat so the saw doesn’t wander during use." 

Another suggestion was to make sure the blade's teeth are pointing down into the cut, and that the blade is really being held in place nice and tight. 

Another suggestion that seemed reasonable was to check whether the stand is really flush to the floor. If you have a 3 legged stand, it should do that automatically, but if the saw is on a 4 legged stand, a slightly short leg would trigger more vibration. If you had the stand in you old shop and it didn't vibrate, the stand may have twisted a bit to adapt to a not quite level floor.

While searching for solutions, I kept running across this advice, if more weight and bolting the saw down doesn't fix the vibration, get another saw, Hegner seems pricey to me. Excaliber gets pretty much universal praise. DeWalt ranks pretty high.

Weather here at the edge of the Mojave is still pretty warm, but we're having thunderstorms with lower heat. Only in the high 80s to low 90s for the next few days.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Tom; she _has_ an Excalibur.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

86 deg in Houston at noon today. We are supposed to get a cool front next week.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Barb, 

Did the vibration start all of a sudden or was it gradual? If all of the above suggestions don't fit, start looking at the linkage. Something may be loose or disconnected, or you may have had a bearing that has gone bad.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay as I sit and read this thread and your heartfelt suggestions, I'm lmao; "Why?" you may ask? Because (and I say this with the utmost love, :x guys, I swear....)

This is why men get teased... Y'ALL DON'T READ!!! *ROFL*

The problem is in the video (that I posted the link to)... the table is jumping/vibrating so bad, I can't cut a straight line. I know the blade has to have the teeth pointing down (IF I were using a regular blade, but crown tooth... well, it doesn't matter. I promise. And if I was using spiral? Even less relevant; although I'm not a fan of them unless I'm doing real tedious cuts, and I've done those, but a very long time ago. And I promise... the teeth are pointed outwards... I haven't tried to cut wood with the backside, or smooth portion of the blade rofl..)* The fact is, as I've stated, there is something that's come L O O S E on the saw*, and I don't know what it is. _This isn't the first time _this has happened, and _I've had to have it tightened before_, (it was before mom died or right after) and I can't remember what it was that was tightened. I know I told Ken when I got it fixed, but you think he remembers, either? Nope :lol:

So... adding sandbags to a scroll saw that's not on a stand, needless to say, won't help :lol: Unfortunately, since last December, my poor Excalibur has been a portable scroll saw, since I sold Bentley, and I'm sure it's all the moving and carting around that has loosened something, (as it did before) and I just need to find out what it is.

Guys, know that I love you all and I say this lightly and with no venom..... 

*NOW * do you understand, and have you R E A D the full situation???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

so what has the manufacturer had to say about it....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds like it has female problems, take it to a gynecologist.
Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> so what has the manufacturer had to say about it....


Haven't been able to reach anyone there


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Sounds like it has female problems, take it to a gynecologist.
> Herb


Hey Herb...

PFFFFFT LOL
:x 

Unlike a male problem, where it should go to a proctologist, right....??


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Hey Herb...
> 
> PFFFFFT LOL
> :x
> ...


Sorry, I deserved that, I just couldn't help it, Barb. 
But if most shop-guys had that problem ,out comes the tool box and in five minutes the saw is in pieces scattered all over the shop floor,looking for that broken/missing/bent part causing to the problem.

I gave my Hagner away because I couldn't figure out what was wrong. And Jerry Bowens neighbor found it was a bent arm, probably from moving.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

As i've mentioned before, in my distant past, I worked as a CE at IBM. My POV when approaching a problem was, *'It worked before, now it doesn't; what's changed?!'*


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Okay as I sit and read this thread and your heartfelt suggestions, I'm lmao; "Why?" you may ask? Because (and I say this with the utmost love, :x guys, I swear....)
> 
> This is why men get teased... Y'ALL DON'T READ!!! *ROFL*
> 
> ...


There was a video?:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

schnewj said:


> There was a video?:surprise::surprise::surprise:


I missed it too Bill, it is under a different thread http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/77969-saw-bouncing.html

Sorry Barb, we should have known that.

Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I missed it too Bill, it is under a different thread http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/77969-saw-bouncing.html
> 
> Sorry Barb, we should have known that.
> 
> Herb


No, Herb, I thought I posted it here, too or mentioned it but as I look this morning, I see I didn't. (Another side effect I'm suffering.) I had it posted on the thread I posted looking for help so no apologies needed. I'm the one who was in the wrong. My apologies.


----------

